# Seguimento América do Norte - 2020



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2020 às 12:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2020 às 20:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2020 às 22:40)

Que extremos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2020 às 20:57)

_Short Range Forecast Discussion
NWS Weather Prediction Center College Park MD
307 PM EST Thu Jan 09 2020_

_Valid 00Z Fri Jan 10 2020 - 00Z Sun Jan 12 2020_

_…Heavy rain, flash flooding, and severe weather will increase throughout the day on Friday across the central U.S. ahead of a developing low pressure system…_

_A strengthening trough will be in place over much of the western states into the weekend. Meanwhile surface fronts will slowly move eastward while providing a focus for a broad area of 1 to 2+ inches. The rainfall coverage and intensity will steadily increase along the High Plains, Midwest and for portions of the Mississippi Valley where Gulf moisture will feed northward near the fronts resulting in an additional 1 to 3 inches. Due to the slow progression of this system, storm motion will be slow and expected to track over the sames area. This will become become problematic as soils become saturated. *A large portion of the central U.S. will likely reach or exceed flash flooding conditions. The area will the best possibility for excessive rainfall spans from northeast Texas to southwest Missouri, with a broader area from eastern Texas/western Louisiana to southern Michigan.* Additionally, the Storm Prediction Center has outlooked a Moderate Risk of severe weather on Friday for parts of the Southern Plains to Lower Mississippi Valley.




_


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2020 às 21:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2020 às 22:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2020 às 14:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2020 às 14:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2020 às 15:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2020 às 15:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2020 às 18:25)

*@rontimes
8 minHá 8 minutos
Mais
BREAKING: 3 deaths in Pickens County, Alabama, bring total to 7 fatalities from tornadoes and storms in Deep South. #alwx #lawx #txwx @weatherchannel*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 16:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2020 às 19:39)




----------



## Toby (17 Jan 2020 às 06:43)

*Saint-Pierre e Miquelon*
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint-Pierre_e_Miquelon

Ontem: 






Hoje (viligência laranja (25cm de neve, ventos de 130/140 km/h)


----------



## Toby (18 Jan 2020 às 20:23)

esta manhã, a calma voltou:


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2020 às 20:55)




----------



## hurricane (18 Jan 2020 às 20:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Uma paisagem que este ano nao vamos ter na Europa.


----------



## Toby (19 Jan 2020 às 08:28)

Canada (c'est pas loin en avion )


----------



## Toby (19 Jan 2020 às 08:28)




----------



## Toby (19 Jan 2020 às 08:30)

Calgary
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calgary


----------



## Toby (19 Jan 2020 às 08:34)

*17/01/2020
Vento :*

_Île Green, baie Fortune : 171
Bonavista : 164
Grates Cove : 156 
Heart's Delight-Islington : 156
Cap Pine : 146
Île Green, baie Trinity : 145
Twillingate : 140
St. John's - Doheney Place : 134
St. John's - White Hills est : 132
St-Pierre : 130
St. John's - Dockyard : 129
Île Pass : 126
Île Allan's : 116
Holyrood : 114 
Bishop's Cove : 113
Ramea : 109
St. Lawrence : 106
Burgeo : 105
St. John's ouest : 105
Deer Park : 101
Nord Harbour : 101
Gander : 97

_


----------



## VimDePantufas (21 Jan 2020 às 09:29)

*Snowmageddon: Nevão cobre o Canadá de branco*

*A cidade de St John’s, capital da Terra Nova, é das mais afectadas. As autoridades declararam o estado de emergência devido ao nevão e admitem que poderá ser mesmo necessário mobilizar militares para ajudarem a limpar a neve.*

Ao longo dos últimos dias, a neve não tem parado de cair em várias províncias do Canadá. Uma das mais afectadas é a da Terra Nova — a ilha entre nós mais conhecida como “Terra dos Bacalhaus” — que, junto com a faixa continental do Lavrador, constitui uma das dez províncias do Canadá.

A neve chegou quase aos 80 centímetros de altura na cidade de St John’s, capital da Terra Nova, com ventos de até 130 quilómetros por hora. Os carros e casas ficaram totalmente cobertos de branco e milhares de pessoas sem luz. O Governo canadiano admite que poderá ser mesmo necessário mobilizar militares para ajudarem a população a limpar a neve.

Na sexta-feira, o presidente da câmara municipal de St John’s, Danny Breen, declarou o estado de emergência, que deverá continuar em vigor até segunda-feira.
Vários utilizadores recorreram ao Twitter para publicar imagens e vídeos do nevão, que levou à criação da hashtag #snowmaggedon2020

_https://www.publico.pt/2020/01/19/fotogaleria/nevao-canada-399731_
.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2020 às 17:32)

*EUA. Pelo menos oito mortos e 40 prédios destruídos por tornados no Tennessee*

Pelo menos oito pessoas morreram e 40 prédios foram destruídos por tornados que atingiram hoje o Estado norte-americano do Tennessee, causando danos severos nomeadamente no centro da cidade de Nashville.

A porta-voz da Agência de Gestão de Emergências do Tennessee, Maggie Hannan, confirmou oito mortes, incluindo uma em Nashville, quatro no condado de Putnam, duas no condado de Wilson e uma no de Benton.

O amanhecer hoje revelou uma paisagem repleta de paredes e telhados caídos, linhas de energia danificadas e enormes árvores quebradas, deixando as ruas da cidade de Nashville congestionadas.

Escolas, tribunais, linhas de transporte público, um aeroporto e o edifício do capitólio estadual [parlamento] foram fechados e algumas assembleias de voto danificadas foram transferidas apenas algumas horas antes do início da votação para as primárias das eleições presidenciais norte-americanas.

Moradores do histórico bairro de Germantown, em Nashville, estavam desanimados face ao quadro de destruição, enquanto equipas de emergência encerravam as estradas.

Os telhados foram arrancados dos prédios de apartamentos, grandes árvores foram arrancadas do solo e os detritos estavam espalhados pelos passeios.

“A nossa comunidade foi impactada significativamente”, publicou na rede social Twitter o departamento de polícia de Mount Juliet.

Várias casas ficaram danificadas e foi relatada a existência de vários feridos, segundo a polícia da cidade de Mount Juliet.

“Continuamos a procurar feridos. Fiquem em casa, se puder”, alertaram as autoridades locais.

Polícias e equipas de bombeiros estavam a responder a cerca de 40 chamadas de ajuda devido ao colapso em edifícios por toda a cidade, anunciou a polícia metropolitana de Nashville.

O aeroporto John C. Tune, em Nashville, “sofreu danos significativos”, disse hoje a porta-voz Kim Gerlock num comunicado.

Vários hangares foram destruídos e as linhas de energia caíram, acrescentou Kim Gerlock, destacando a inexistência de feridos.

A porta-voz pediu que o público evitasse o aeroporto até novo aviso e que a autoridade aeroportuária ativou o seu centro de operações de emergência para coordenar a resposta relativa a esta situação.

O desastre impactou a votação no Tennessee, um dos 14 estados da “super terça-feira” (primárias para as presidenciais norte-americanas).

Alguns locais de votação em Nashville foram trocados e nos condados de Davidson e Wilson abrirão uma hora mais tarde, mas fecharão na hora determinada anteriormente, às 20:00 locais (02:00 de quarta-feira em Lisboa), anunciou o secretário de Estado do Tennessee Tre Hargett.

A Cruz Vermelha Americana do Tennessee abriu um abrigo para residentes deslocados no centro do mercado de agricultores de Nashville, mas a falta de energia obrigou as pessoas a mudarem-se novamente para o Centennial Sportsplex, informou o jornal Tennessean.

A interrupção também se estendeu ao edifício do capitólio estadual, forçando o cancelamento das reuniões agendadas.

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-predios-destruidos-por-tornados-no-tennessee


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mar 2020 às 09:15)

Tornado em Nashville, Tennessee.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Abr 2020 às 09:36)

Ontem fortes tornados nos estados do Louisiana e do Mississipi (EUA) causaram 6 mortos e muitos danos materiais.

























https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-04...tes-hit-by-tornadoes-extreme-weather/12144960

https://abc14news.com/2020/04/12/to...louisiana-as-severe-weather-outbreak-unfolds/

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/12/weather/easter-sunday-weather-tornadoes-storms/index.html


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Abr 2020 às 23:56)

Printscreen tirado pelas 15h20.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Abr 2020 às 11:33)

Olhem só o festival elétrico...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (23 Abr 2020 às 11:21)

Tornado ontem em Madill, Oklahoma. Impressionante!


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2020 às 19:58)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Mai 2020 às 00:11)

Que brutalidade este vídeo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mai 2020 às 20:52)

Este também está demais


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mai 2020 às 01:07)

Tarde "animada" pelos states...



Mais de 8cm de diâmetro...


----------



## Orion (22 Mai 2020 às 11:43)




----------



## Orion (23 Mai 2020 às 16:12)




----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2020 às 15:21)




----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2020 às 17:30)




----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2020 às 16:21)

*Isaías atingiu a Carolina do Norte como furacão de categoria 1*
*O fenómeno climático Isaías atingiu a Carolina do Norte, no sudeste dos Estados Unidos, a noite passada, como um furacão de categoria 1, com ventos de até 140 km/h, informou o Centro Nacional de Furacões (NHC).*
Fonte

Neste momento já é tempestade Tropical e está a atingir a Pensilvânia e a zona de Nova Iorque.















Na Pensilvânia, algumas estações já têm acumulados perto ou até acima dos 100mm.

Na zona de Nova Iorque, o destaque é mais o vento como se pode perceber nesta webcam: https://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/statueofliberty/?cam=liberty_hd


----------



## joralentejano (17 Ago 2020 às 13:24)

Poderá ter sido registado um novo recorde de temperatura mais alta da Terra no Vale da Morte.





*'Hottest temperature on Earth' as Death Valley, US hits 54.4C*
*What could be the highest temperature ever reliably recorded on Earth - 130F (54.4C) - may have been reached in Death Valley National Park, California.*

The recording is being verified by the US National Weather Service.

It comes amid a heatwave on the US's west coast, where temperatures are forecast to rise further this week.

The scorching conditions have led to two days of blackouts in California, after a power plant malfunctioned on Saturday.

*What were the previous records?*
Sunday's reading was recorded in Furnace Creek in Death Valley.

Before this, the hottest temperature reliably recorded on Earth was 129.2F (54C) - also in Death Valley in 2013.

A higher reading of 134F, or 56.6C a century earlier, also in Death Valley, is disputed. It is believed by some modern weather experts to have been erroneous, along with several other searing temperatures recorded that summer.

BBC 

Forte onda de calor na Califórnia e muitos incêndios...


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Ago 2020 às 13:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Poderá ter sido registado um novo recorde de temperatura mais alta da Terra no Vale da Morte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antecipaste-te 

Notícia no Público

METEOROLOGIA
*54,4ºC! Temperatura no Vale da Morte pode bater recorde mundial*


Temperatura foi registada esta domingo na Califórnia, pouco depois das 15h. Especialistas dizem que valores precisarão de ser verificados antes que qualquer “recorde” possa ser estabelecido.

PÚBLICO 
17 de Agosto de 2020, 13:11


Nem mais nem menos: este domingo, por volta das 15h41, a região de Death Valley (ou Vale da Morte), na Califórnia, chegou aos 54,4ºC, uma temperatura que alguns especialistas crêem ser a mais alta alguma vez registada de forma fiável em todo o planeta.
A estação do Serviço Meteorológico dos Estados Unidos em Furnace Creek, perto da fronteira da Califórnia com o estado do Nevada, revelou, em comunicado, que será formado um comité para avaliar a veracidade das leituras. “Como este é um evento de temperatura extrema, precisará de passar por uma revisão formal. Um comité será formado para verificar a validade da leitura de 54,4ºC”, diz a entidade na nota.
De acordo com a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM), a temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada foi de 56,7ºC a 10 de Julho de 1913, também na região californiana de Death Valley. Esta leitura de temperatura é, até agora, a mais alta alguma vez registada na superfície do planeta, mas uma equipa de um serviço meteorológico privado dos EUA já contestou a legitimidade destas leituras. Ao _The Guardian, _Christopher Burt afirma que estas temperaturas são “impossíveis de uma perspectiva meteorológica”.
Essa mesma equipa investigou o registo de 58°C na Líbia em Setembro de 1922 e concluiu que não correspondia à verdade. A leitura da Líbia aconteceu por causa de um erro humano, mas também por causa do tipo de termómetro usado. Tudo isto contribuiu para que esta temperatura fosse eliminada da lista das mais altas de sempre pela própria OMM e o mesmo aconteceu com outros eventos semelhantes ao longo dos anos.
Sobre a temperatura registada este domingo, Randy Cerveny, professor na Universidade do Arizona e líder de um grupo da OMM que mantém um arquivo de informações sobre este tipo de eventos de temperaturas extremas, disse ao _Washington Post _que “tudo indica que é uma observação legítima”.
“É bem possível que o pico registado em Death Valley tenha estabelecido um novo recorde de calor mundial. A natureza extrema do padrão climático circundante torna esta leitura plausível. O caso merece uma análise sólida”, disse, por sua vez, Bob Henson, meteorologista, ao blogue American Geophysical Union.
O professor James Renwick, cientista climático da Universidade Victoria de Wellington, na Nova Zelândia, participará dos esforços da OMM para verificar as leituras deste domingo. Renwick disse ao _Guardian_ que as informações precisam de ser verificadas antes que qualquer “recorde” possa ser ser declarado. “Haverá muitas verificações cruzadas para garantir que este valor está correcto”, disse.

Fonte: https://www.publico.pt/2020/08/17/c...tura-vale-morte-bater-recorde-mundial-1928307


----------



## 1337 (30 Ago 2020 às 21:44)

Alguém chegou a ver a super tempestade que atingiu o estado de IWOA no dia 10 ou 11 de Agosto? Simplesmente inacreditável e admira-me que nenhum do pessoal tenha postado aqui.

Chamam DERECHO a esta tempestade, sinceramente nem conhecia o nome.


Impressionante.

E agora vejam o Live coverage, nos comentários no Youtube tem os minutos que até o estúdio começou a abanar por todo o lado


----------



## Geopower (7 Set 2020 às 13:59)

Pirocumulonimbus resultantes dos incêndios na Califórnia:


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2020 às 21:10)

*Assim vai o verão no Colorado: 32 graus na segunda-feira, neve na terça

























*
O verão ainda não acabou no hemisfério norte, mas os habitantes do Colorado já trocaram o fato de banho pelo cachecol. O fator insólito: aconteceu de um dia para o outro.

As temperaturas no Estado norte-americano do Colorado caíram abruptamente cerca de 30 graus Celsius, em menos de 24 horas. O tempo extremamente quente e seco que se fazia sentir na segunda-feira transformou-se em frio e neve, na terça-feira.

De acordo com o "The Washington Post", a capital do Estado, Denver, atingiu, no sábado, os 38 graus, um novo recorde de calor para esta época do ano. No domingo, baixou apenas para os 36 graus e na segunda-feira para os 32. Volte-face na terça-feira: várias partes da cidade acordaram cobertas por neve. A temperatura caiu para 2 graus, detalha a agência AFP.






O fenómeno, registado também em cidades e Estados vizinhos, foi provocado por uma frente fria proveniente do Canadá, que deve fazer-se sentir até quinta-feira. A partir de domingo, as temperaturas devem voltar a subir para os 25 graus, estimam os serviços meteorológicos locais, que alertaram as populações para o perigo da queda de ramos de árvores, que se podem partir com o peso da neve, uma vez que ainda têm folhas. No meio da desordem, um ponto potencialmente positivo: a descida das temperaturas pode ajudar a combater o fogo florestal de Cameron Peak, que desde 13 de agosto já consumiu mais de 102 mil hectares.

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/assim-vai-o...-na-segunda-feira-neve-na-terca-12706925.html


----------



## Orion (6 Nov 2020 às 20:06)




----------



## Orion (6 Nov 2020 às 20:22)




----------



## Orion (6 Nov 2020 às 21:05)

Kanadá... frio, muito frio.

Oficialmente, o IM local só publica boletins trimestrais.

Mensalmente, o melhor que arranjo é isto:






Até agora, não está mau.


----------



## Toby (7 Nov 2020 às 18:38)

Dawson/Canada.

Rio apanhado no gelo -20° hoje...:


----------



## Orion (8 Nov 2020 às 22:30)

---


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2020 às 19:52)




----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2020 às 17:17)

Wow


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2020 às 10:49)

A próxima perturbação a afetar o território português está neste momento a formar-se no nordeste da América do Norte.

 https://weather.gc.ca/satellite/satellite_anim_e.html?sat=goes&area=sigwx&type=vvi


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2020 às 10:56)




----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2020 às 11:01)

E antes que se fale em arrefecimento global...


----------



## hurricane (17 Dez 2020 às 11:11)

Os EUA continuam a receber a neve toda. E a Europa para variar a zeros.


----------



## Toby (24 Dez 2020 às 06:52)

Montreal


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2020 às 19:45)

Neve Abundante no Quebec


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Fev 2021 às 19:55)

Orion disse:


>


Cria um novo tópico para o efeito, este é de 2020!


----------

